# Opinions on this eco I could buy



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking to buy my eco and found a black one with the connectivity package that I wanted, went to the dealership and they had installed a pinstripe and a chrome lip around the wheel well. I wasn't expecting either of these and haven't really seen them on any cruzes except for the ones at this dealership. I want honest opinions on whether or not you guys think it looks good and adds to the car or takes away from it. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol pass...


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol pass...


Second that. Looks like they did the same thing to the Eco next to it. Don't know what their deal is.

Tell them if they want to deal, take that stuff off.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a pass too. I think both the pinstripe and the chrome around the wheel wells cheapens the look of the car.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

thats a no go...


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Have them take all that crap off or knock some cash off the price and do it yourself


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I would say...get them to knock some cash off the price and then take it off yourself...pretty easy to take off!!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

my dealer automatically installs pin stripes too. i had them take it off the deal and i removed them myself.

yeah man them and that haneous chrome strip is nasty. id like to see what they are charging for that too.


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> my dealer automatically installs pin stripes too. i had them take it off the deal and i removed them myself.
> 
> yeah man them and that haneous chrome strip is nasty. id like to see what they are charging for that too.


That's not a bad idea, are their any good tutorials on how to take them of?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

One word: EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

:signs006::signs006::signs006::signs006::signs006::signs006:


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe they could put curb feelers on as well, then it would be really neat


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

audog said:


> Maybe they could put curb feelers on as well, then it would be really neat


 
:lol:


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Not a fan... looks way bad.... Also, is it a auto or manual because I would get a manual. The connectivity package is a must.... Print out the responses here and go work a deal cause they are never going to sell those looking like that...


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> Not a fan... looks way bad.... Also, is it a auto or manual because I would get a manual. The connectivity package is a must.... Print out the responses here and go work a deal cause they are never going to sell those looking like that...


It is a manual. And yea I agree I really can't believe they did that and especially that they went ahead and did it to every one on their lot except for one LS.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe if you got the ******* eco grill with it???


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

I talked to the dealer today, they were trying to charge 200 for the pinstripe and chrome lip package, said they would remove both and take the 200 off the price for me. After other deals my final price is going to be 19203, does that sound fair?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

sounds right on the mark if it has connectivity pack. although I would get them to throw in mudguards


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Glad to hear they're removing it. price sounds fair.


----------

